# enclosure



## Julio C Garcia (Jan 30, 2011)

does anybody have plans or pictures of stack enclosures for tegus


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2011)

These could be stacked. It is 96" x 42" x 28". I will be stacking them 2 maybe 3 high.


----------



## Julio C Garcia (Jan 31, 2011)

looks nice wouldnt it be to heavy for the bottom enclosure


----------



## slideaboot (Jan 31, 2011)

james.w said:


> These could be stacked. It is 96" x 42" x 28". I will be stacking them 2 maybe 3 high.



Did you make that? Looks sweet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

He has 2x4s where I can see them in the picture so I take it he used them throughout ... 

Those [with a couple of stringers in the top ] are more than sturdy enough to support two more ..Use 3/4 inch plywood ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

I notice that as for as I can tell no one builds a false bottom in their enclosure ..

Is there a reason for that ???


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 31, 2011)

A well designed lumber frame shelled in plywood is much stronger than it appears some may think. 

My 8' Enclosure is nothing more than a well designed, decently assembled 2x4 frame shelled in 1/2" ply and it doubles as a stand for a 125 (1,200 lb) gal tank. The stand is actually built to easily support a 240 (2,400 lb) gallon aquarium.

I would actually consider building it out of a 2x2 frame and using thinner (1/2" ply at least for the top and sides. While this does make the structure "less strong" it also makes it less heavy. 

Measure twice, cut straight, use screws... The only real hard part is making it pretty once it's put together  Can't go wrong with flat black...


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes I built it and it is plenty strong enough to stack.


----------



## Julio C Garcia (Feb 1, 2011)

do you have pictures on how you built it


----------



## james.w (Feb 1, 2011)

no i don't sorry. this pic gives you a little better view of the shell


----------



## Julio C Garcia (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you use 2x2 or 2x4 for the frame


----------



## james.w (Feb 1, 2011)

Both. For all the vertical it's 2x4. The main horizontal are 2x2. I used 15/32" plywood.


----------

